# Any TiVo Mini WiFi Adapter Update?



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Anyone have any more info on the timing of the release (it was supposed to be a second quarter or mid year release)?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RMSko said:


> Anyone have any more info on the timing of the release (it was supposed to be a *second quarter *or mid year release)?


I give 'em 3 more weeks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Midyear, I give them three months plus three weeks.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I bought one of these little TP-Link Wireless Bridge devices last summer. Connected it to one of my TiVo Mini's and never had any issues with the wireless streaming to it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQEX8BO


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Well we’re at the end of June - has anybody heard anything about a potential release date?


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

RMSko said:


> Well we're at the end of June - has anybody heard anything about a potential release date?


Why? You really don't need to wait for a device that only really works with a TiVo when there are alternatives on the market that are available now, likely to perform better, and likely cheaper.

Just get a wireless AC extender/bridge with a built in bridged ethernet port and then connect up the Mini.

I use the below one with my Mini with a tv that's being used outside in a gazebo, and I use the built in smart socket to control a fan in the same gazebo, works slick! Power continues to the extender/bridge regardless if the smart socket is on or not. TP Link makes one without the smartsocket but the price really isn't different.

It's also only $24 which I am sure will be much less than what TiVo offers, and it has a lot more functionality. You could hook this up to a 5 port gig switch too.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZIV9ZC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

d_anders said:


> Why? You really don't need to wait for a device that only really works with a TiVo when there are alternatives on the market that are available now, *likely to perform better*, and likely cheaper.
> 
> Just get a wireless AC extender/bridge with a built in bridged ethernet port and then connect up the Mini.
> 
> ...


And you know that how?

An attractive mentioned aspect of the TiVo Mini WiFi Adapter: its use of wireless AC capability directly to the host TiVo box, without having to go thru one's home router. But yes, more expensive than some alternatives (said to be coming at $60).

Regardless, thanks for the bridge recommendation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> And you know that how?
> An attractive mentioned aspect of the TiVo Mini WiFi Adapter: its use of wireless AC capability directly to the host TiVo box, without having to go thru one's home router. But yes, more expensive than some alternatives (said to be coming at $60).
> Regardless, thanks for the bridge recommendation.


Could the delay be due to software needed in the TiVo(s)? Only a guess, but there was software added for TE4's remote diagnostics months before it worked, so before they would sell the hardware I would expect to see some software change.

I'm going to call $60 on the high side of average for a good 802.11ac bridge/extender.

All my wireless bridges work. What makes them different is the software. Worst: TiVo's wireless N. Among the best: TP-Link RE580D.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Could the delay be due to software needed in the TiVo(s)? Only a guess, but there was software added for TE4's remote diagnostics months before it worked, so before they would sell the hardware I would expect to see some software change.
> 
> I'm going to call $60 on the high side of average for a good 802.11ac bridge/extender.
> 
> All my wireless bridges work. What makes them different is the software. Worst: TiVo's wireless N. Among the best: TP-Link RE580D.


Not meaning to be indelicate, but when has a TiVo product or software _not_ been "delayed"?  (I guess apart from the original TiVo box, with the infamous Blue Moon effort--https://blog.tivo.com/2011/03/tivo-celebrates-blue-moon-2/; and to be fair, not atypical in the industry or, for that matter, commerce or life generally). The dangers of announcing a time estimate for the introduction of a product--and TiVo separately had stated the product's introduction for mid-year or so (I forget the exact language), and so by that estimate, nothing's really overdue, yet.* 

Of course, TiVo products traditionally have not been on the low price end (with some exceptions and nice deals, especially in more modern times); also to be remembered, the Mini WiFi Adapter can act as its own router-of-sorts, directly connecting to the host TiVo box. On the performance front, my TiVo wireless G adapter (purchased used, no less) has been a rock-solid performer over the years.

* Edit: found at least one of the references, zatznotfunny.com stating the release to be mid-year.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> And you know that how?


To be fair, he said "likely" not that he "knew." As for why, here are some reasons I personally would bet on it:

1. Several of Tivo's past networking accessories have not been great or at least have been inconsistent.

2. Tivo is not a wireless networking company. I wouldn't select their first or second generation USB adapter product over dedicated consumer networking products that have gone through ten generations of improvement in a competitive marketplace.*

3. The device is a USB adapter and at least in the computer context, dedicated bridges usually outperform lower end USB adapters (this is a consequence of #2 and the development and maturity of dedicated bridge silicon). In Tivo's cases, performance will depend on the quality of its USB host software, drivers, etc.

4. Tivo often releases new products with insufficient testing and buggy drivers/software.

5. Tivo is often not great when going outside of its core capabilities.

I'm not trying to bash Tivo here-they don't have unlimited resources and releasing products that have the kind of reliability you need for a consumer experience is hard. Given that there are plenty of good wireless bridge options, I wouldn't wait on Tivo's USB adapter

*I understand that Tivo's not engineering this from scratch, but there's going to have to be significant involvement from Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> An attractive mentioned aspect of the TiVo Mini WiFi Adapter: its use of wireless AC capability directly to the host TiVo box, without having to go thru one's home router.


I hate to keep this speculation running, but if the wireless adapter is not going to use the home's router, that seems to imply that it will use the host's wireless. Either the host will need to be configured for both wired and wireless (can't be done now), or just wireless. Just wireless is not going to be good for those barely able to make wireless work now. Gawd I wish I could buy one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fyodor said:


> To be fair, he said "likely" not that he "knew." As for why, here are some reasons I personally would bet on it:
> 
> 1. Several of Tivo's past networking accessories have not been great or at least have been inconsistent.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily disagree with your points*--just with pre-judging a product that is not out, yet.

The selling point for me, for anticipating/waiting, is the adapter's stated ability to be able to connect directly to the host TiVo box, something which current WiFi bridges used with a TiVo box, by their very nature, of course don't do and which could seem to introduce efficiencies (but I'm not an engineer). Plus, I admittedly am biased in hoping that a TiVo-developed WiFi adapter and software would be more personalized for the TiVo ecosphere, bringing benefits from that. But, remains to be seen.

* Albeit, my TiVo wireless G adapter (and even purchased used) has been a rock-solid piece of kit--maybe I've become biased by that.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

"The selling point for me, for anticipating/waiting, is the adapter's stated ability to be able to connect directly to the host TiVo box, something which current WiFi bridges used with a TiVo box, by their very nature, of course don't do and which could seem to introduce efficiencies (but I'm not an engineer).The selling point for me, for anticipating/waiting, is the adapter's stated ability to be able to connect directly to the host TiVo box, something which current WiFi bridges used with a TiVo box, by their very nature, of course don't do and which could seem to introduce efficiencies (but I'm not an engineer)."

If your Bolt is also connected wirelessly, I guess this maybe might help in theory? But if your Bolt has a wired connection, you're almost certainly better off having the bridge connect to the much better wireless hardware of the router and then have it bridge over wired/MoCA to the Bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I hate to keep this speculation running, but if the wireless adapter is not going to use the home's router, that seems to imply that it will use the host's wireless. *Either the host will need to be configured for both wired and wireless (can't be done now)*, or just wireless. Just wireless is not going to be good for those barely able to make wireless work now. Gawd I wish I could buy one.


I recall that possibility being discussed with Ira Bahr, TiVo's former CMO, here a few years ago.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fyodor said:


> "The selling point for me, for anticipating/waiting, is the adapter's stated ability to be able to connect directly to the host TiVo box, something which current WiFi bridges used with a TiVo box, by their very nature, of course don't do and which could seem to introduce efficiencies (but I'm not an engineer).The selling point for me, for anticipating/waiting, is the adapter's stated ability to be able to connect directly to the host TiVo box, something which current WiFi bridges used with a TiVo box, by their very nature, of course don't do and which could seem to introduce efficiencies (but I'm not an engineer)."
> 
> If your Bolt is also connected wirelessly, I guess this maybe might help in theory? But if your Bolt has a wired connection, you're almost certainly better off having the bridge connect to the much better wireless hardware of the router and then have it bridge over wired/MoCA to the Bolt.


Hopefully, the adapter would have the flexibility and intelligence to use the most efficient and best-performance means.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Hopefully, the adapter would have the flexibility and intelligence to use the most efficient and best-performance means.


I think the performance TiVO wants is not speed but the most reliable connection possible and that means avoiding the home router network bottleneck. But only if you own a Bolt!

"The new USB adaptor will allow a TiVo Mini to connect to a base TiVo unit using your home Wi-Fi. If you have a TiVo Bolt, the adaptor will wirelessly connect the TiVo Mini directly to your TiVo without even using your network."



Spoiler: TiVO WiFi 5/Adapter pix


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Quite aside from the use of wired and wireless simultaneously is the issue of HOW the host DVR is supposed to allow wifi clients to attach. Unless they want to get into making users assign SSIDs and selecting encryption options and passwords, they will likely use WiFi Direct on 5GHz to make the connection automatically. That will definitely require new code at the DVR end, but that could already be in TE4, just waiting for a switch to be thrown to turn it on.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> I think the performance TiVO wants is not speed but the most reliable connection possible and that means avoiding the home router network bottleneck. But only if you own a Bolt!
> "The new USB adaptor will allow a TiVo Mini to connect to a base TiVo unit using your home Wi-Fi. If you have a TiVo Bolt, the adaptor will wirelessly connect the TiVo Mini directly to your TiVo without even using your network."
> 
> 
> ...


Unless your Bolt is physically much closer than your router (or both are connected by wireless) it's not going to be faster or more reliable. The wireless transmission and reception hardware in the router is going to be much better than that of the not-great adapter inside of the Bolt. You're better off having a transmission between the Mini and the router and having the router pass that over Ethernet/MoCA to the Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

We'll know this week/month/quarter/season/year/century...


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I demand that people stop speculating and buy alternative products.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

You can buy a whole Tenda mesh network for $20 more and plug your mini into the ethernet ports of one of the clients.

Tenda Nova MW3 3X Home Wireless WiFi Mesh Router Repeater 1200Mbps Dual-Band 720643546139 | eBay


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fyodor said:


> You can buy a whole Tenda mesh network for $20 more and plug your mini into the ethernet ports of one of the clients.
> 
> Tenda Nova MW3 3X Home Wireless WiFi Mesh Router Repeater 1200Mbps Dual-Band 720643546139 | eBay


OK, already, I'll look at it!!!  (I actually had looked into Tenda earlier for Powerline adapters, and liked what I saw--it had a highly-rated product that topped all the others in transmission rate).

@fyodor, apart from your shilling for the company  , have you had experience with the Tenda wireless mesh system? I'll have to see if there are any reviews out there. Pretty amazing pricing there (although pretty much non-returnable in this particular sale, given the location).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CloudAtlas said:


> I think the performance TiVO wants is not speed but the most reliable connection possible and that means avoiding the home router network bottleneck. But only if you own a Bolt!
> 
> "The new USB adaptor will allow a TiVo Mini to connect to a base TiVo unit using your home Wi-Fi. If you have a TiVo Bolt, the adaptor will wirelessly connect the TiVo Mini directly to your TiVo without even using your network."


Thanks for that reminder--it's been awhile since the original announcements and discussion.


Diana Collins said:


> Quite aside from the use of wired and wireless simultaneously is the issue of HOW the host DVR is supposed to allow wifi clients to attach. Unless they want to get into making users assign SSIDs and selecting encryption options and passwords, they will likely use WiFi Direct on 5GHz to make the connection automatically. That will definitely require new code at the DVR end, but that could already be *in TE4*, just waiting for a switch to be thrown to turn it on.


And now, the sad question of whether the Mini WiFi adapter will be made compatible with TE3 as well--an open question when originally announced/discussed. Please, if there is a heaven on earth . . . . raying:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> And now, the sad question of whether the Mini WiFi adapter will be made compatible with TE3 as well--an open question when originally announced/discussed. Please, if there is a heaven on earth . . . . raying:


That's what I call optimism.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That's what I call optimism.


I've been around the TiVo block before (can be read many ways).  But hey, this is the company that ported SkipMode back into the _Premiere _box!


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

fyodor said:


> Unless your Bolt is physically much closer than your router (or both are connected by wireless) it's not going to be faster or more reliable. The wireless transmission and reception hardware in the router is going to be much better than that of the not-great adapter inside of the Bolt. You're better off having a transmission between the Mini and the router and having the router pass that over Ethernet/MoCA to the Bolt.


Valid points. I assumed it was bypassing the router in homes whose home WiFi network is hosed or 802.11g*. *TiVO has all the data on how many times router issues caused a support call. Curious, why do you think the engineers decided on point to point?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CloudAtlas said:


> Curious, why do you think the engineers decided on point to point?


I could be that demographic: a Bolt box with wireless-AC, but an ISP-supported router that is wireless-N--point-to-point keeps the speed at AC.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> OK, already, I'll look at it!!!  (I actually had looked into Tenda earlier for Powerline adapters, and liked what I saw--it had a highly-rated product that topped all the others in transmission rate).
> 
> @fyodor, apart from your shilling for the company  , have you had experience with the Tenda wireless mesh system? I'll have to see if there are any reviews out there. Pretty amazing pricing there (although pretty much non-returnable in this particular sale, given the location).


I appreciate you admitting that you were wrong and I was right and committing to never disagree with me in the future.

I haven't used the Tenda, but it's gotten pretty decent reviews with people getting consistently pretty good speeds all across the house. It doesn't match up with some of the higher end mesh sets (Orbi, google home) but it'll get you fast enough bridging for Tivo streaming on top of good whole house coverage. If all you need is bridging for a single device, it's probably better to just get a dedicated bridge.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> Valid points. I assumed it was bypassing the router in homes whose home WiFi network is hosed or 802.11g*. *TiVO has all the data on how many times router issues caused a support call. Curious, why do you think the engineers decided on point to point?


Dunno-may be easier for them to control the experience since they make the hardware on both ends. It may be for, as you note, people with old routers.

It may be that this will turn out to be a decent, low-maintenance option that will work reliably for many people who don't know much about setting up their home networks. But (A) I think that there are better price/performance options out there if someone is comfortable with basic network setup and (B) This may not be available for a long time.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fyodor said:


> It may be that this will turn out to be a decent, low-maintenance option that will work reliably for many people who don't know much about setting up their home networks. But (A) I think that there are better price/performance options out there if someone is comfortable with basic network setup and (B) *This may not be available for a long time.*


But it's due out right now.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Would the Tivo branded wireless N adapter/bridge work on a MINI? Not sure why they need a new product except maybe for the new AC band.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> But it's due out right now.


How do you figure? If you are going off TiVos definition of quarters, they usually use the excuse of their fiscal calendar which Is one month off.

So end of July, not June is the end of their 2nd quarter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

d_anders said:


> How do you figure? *If you are going off TiVos definition of quarters, they usually use the excuse of their fiscal calendar which Is one month off.*
> 
> So end of July, not June is the end of their 2nd quarter.


Really?! That's a new one on me. Isn't creative accounting fun! 

(In the end, really just poking fun at the earlier estimate--we all know what happens with deadlines and estimates in the tech. field, and at TiVo.  )


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Really?! That's a new one on me. Isn't creative accounting fun!
> 
> (In the end, really just poking fun at the earlier estimate--we all know what happens with deadlines and estimates in the tech. field, and at TiVo.  )


Not really creative. When TiVo was more in retail it made a lot of sense to have their fiscal years align with Retailers which have their fiscal years also end at the end of January.

Q1 - Feb-Apr
Q2 - May-Jul
Q3 - Aug - Oct
Q4 - Nov - Jan

So whenever TiVo says end of Q2 they have the luxury of using calendar quarter or fiscal quarter.

So both their Streamer Apps and Wi-Fi Adapters for Minis are not late. We have a whole month of waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

d_anders said:


> *So whenever TiVo says end of Q2 they have the luxury of using calendar quarter or fiscal quarter. *
> 
> So both their Streamer Apps and Wi-Fi Adapters for Minis are not late. We have a whole month of waiting.


And that's the creative part . . . .


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> And that's the creative part . . . .


Creative marketing and padding (and more padding mind you), yes, but not the accounting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shwru980r said:


> Would the Tivo branded wireless N adapter/bridge work on a MINI? Not sure why they need a new product except maybe for the new AC band.


Sure it would work. Perhaps they want a product that doesn't need a PC to configure or has better range (TBD).


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Any other updates on timing of this release?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Nada.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo still has a week-and-a-half to meet its earlier end-of-the-second-quarter estimate (it having been explained that TiVo's corporate year begins in February).  But then, it also was reported that the release would be mid-year--stretching things through Summer?


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

RMSko said:


> Any other updates on timing of this release?


Why are you waiting to buy an overpriced usb device that just works with TiVo minis when you can get a device that can be used for many other things and still take care of the mini.

Just get a Wi-Fi AC extender with an Ethernet port and use it to bridge via an ethernet cable to the Mini.

I'm using this with my Mini and it works great, and it also works as a smart plug.

TP-Link RE370K AC1200 W-Fi Range Extender/Repeater & Smart Plug, No Hub Required https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZIV9ZC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed. I use a TP-Link RE200 for a Mini and an RE305 for a pc in a far corner of my downstairs. Both of these allow for an ethernet cable to the device while providing WiFi network extension.

Have been using both for many months with very few problems, maybe a reboot every few months is all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

d_anders said:


> Why are you waiting to buy an overpriced usb device that just works with TiVo minis when you can get a device that can be used for many other things and still take care of the mini.
> 
> Just get a Wi-Fi AC extender with an Ethernet port and use it to bridge via an ethernet cable to the Mini.
> 
> ...


One possibility: if a home router (for whatever reason) isn't AC--if one has a Bolt box, the Mini WiFi adapter will allow an AC connection directly between the TiVo box and the Mini.

But I understand your point, and that's a nice/simple solution there, at a low cost.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> One possibility: if a home router (for whatever reason) isn't AC--if one has a Bolt box, the Mini WiFi adapter will allow an AC connection directly between the TiVo box and the Mini.
> 
> But I understand your point, and that's a nice/simple solution there, at a low cost.


That would be cool and provide a very clean approach for a retail and cable co/MSO deployments... but it would also require TiVo enable Wi-Fi Direct on the Bolts, and while technically possible, I would be pleasantly (but very) surprised they did that...plus Wi-Fi direct via a relatively lower powered device needs proximity...and in my situation my TiVo is wired via Moca to my router and my mini is on my patio....and the smart plug allows me to turn on/off a plugged in ceiling fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

d_anders said:


> *That would be cool and provide a very clean approach for a retail and cable co/MSO deployments*... but it would also require TiVo enable Wi-Fi Direct on the Bolts, and while technically possible, I would be pleasantly (but very) surprised they did that...plus Wi-Fi direct via a relatively lower powered device needs proximity...and in my situation my TiVo is wired via Moca to my router and my mini is on my patio....and the smart plug allows me to turn on/off a plugged in ceiling fan.


Were you referring to a direct Bolt box-Mini connection (not going through the router)? My understanding is, that's one of the planned features.


> The new USB adaptor will allow a TiVo Mini to connect to a base TiVo unit using your home Wi-Fi. If you have a TiVo Bolt, the adaptor will wirelessly connect the TiVo Mini directly to your TiVo without even using your network.


TiVo Announces WiFi Adaptor for TiVo Mini | The Digital Media Zone

(I've been assuming that this would be at an AC speed, given the capability of the Bolt platform--perhaps that's not a fair assumption.)


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> TiVo Announces WiFi Adaptor for TiVo Mini | The Digital Media Zone
> 
> (I've been assuming that this would be at an AC speed, given the capability of the Bolt platform--perhaps that's not a fair assumption.)


That's been my assumption too and is one of the reasons I'm waiting for it. I'd just like to see the final specs and how well it works before considering something else.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RMSko said:


> That's been my assumption too and is one of the reasons I'm waiting for it. I'd just like to see the final specs and how well it works before considering something else.


A review would be nice. Perhaps @TiVo_Ted would provide a few review units to users here, as roll-out gets ready.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

RMSko said:


> That's been my assumption too and is one of the reasons I'm waiting for it. I'd just like to see the final specs and how well it works before considering something else.


I forgot they mentioned this and it must be the reason why it's still not out yet. Managing Mixed styled connections to the bolt and the proximity/range to their Minis also need to be tested.

Separately, anyone with a home network trying to move video wireless should be on Wireless AC regardless.

All my TVs/entertainment areas utilize MOCA with separate adapters with 5 port hubs, and I only use wireless to support laptop/tablet/phone via 5ghz and music/home automation devices on 2ghz....

My only one exception for all of this is utilizing my Mini Vox on a patio (via a wireless AC network extender/bridge) in the summer and another part of my basement in the winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jaselzer said:


> TiVo, "Plus" A Whole Lotta Meh
> 
> Omfg!


Bumping the thread. I didn't want to hijack the Tivo+ thread, but Dave's video on Tivo+ appears to have an Easter egg. 

Also, this twitter thread.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

What is it, the Android dongle or the adapter?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jaselzer said:


> What is it, the Android dongle or the adapter?


Appears to be the wifi adapter.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok cool. Hopefully, it will be out soon


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> Ok cool. Hopefully, it will be out soon


You know you don't need that to get a Mini to work wirelessly, right?

A decent AC router and a Wi-Fi AC extender/bridge with ethernet jack will do the trick. I've been using one for the past 16 months and it's been excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> Ok cool. Hopefully, it will be out soon


The word from earlier this month being, seemingly to hit retail next month (jeez, that's only 1-1/2 weeks away!  ).


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

d_anders said:


> You know you don't need that to get a Mini to work wirelessly, right?
> 
> A decent AC router and a Wi-Fi AC extender/bridge with ethernet jack will do the trick. I've been using one for the past 16 months and it's been excellent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that is exactly my current setup but I prefer not to have a roque extender interfering with my router and access points atm. It effects the overall speed of my wireless connections.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Bumping the thread. I didn't want to hijack the Tivo+ thread, but Dave's video on Tivo+ appears to have an Easter egg.
> 
> Also, this twitter thread.
> 
> View attachment 43922


it looks like a firetv stick to me

it also appears to be attached to an hdmi cable


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> it looks like a firetv stick to me
> 
> it also appears to be attached to an hdmi cable


Hm, looks like USB to me.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Click the twitter link.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

davezatz said:


> Hm, looks like USB to me.


I am corrected.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Click the twitter link.
> 
> View attachment 43934


obviously I didn't and should have.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I am not understanding the last two posts. Are you saying that it is a wifi adapter or it is not?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It is the wifi adapter.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> It is the wifi adapter.


But are we sure??


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> But are we sure??


I'm sure that you're sure that it surely is, Shirley.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> that it surely is, Shirley.


Don't call him Shirley. :grin: ✈


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

How large of a market is there for this WiFi adapter? It's the only option for rooms that are not wired for coax or Ethernet. It saves the customer the trouble of learning how to set up MOCA and installing the POE filter and connecting a coax cable to the mini. Xfinity refused to use my splitter and I had to reconnect the coax to the splitter myself and install a POE filter. Not sure how much less expensive the WiFi adapter is than having the room wired for coax or ethernet.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> Xfinity refused to use my splitter


That's why you wait until they leave and swap it yourself.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> How large of a market is there for this WiFi adapter? It's the only option for rooms that are not wired for coax or Ethernet. It saves the customer the trouble of learning how to set up MOCA and installing the POE filter and connecting a coax cable to the mini. Xfinity refused to use my splitter and I had to reconnect the coax to the splitter myself and install a POE filter. Not sure how much less expensive the WiFi adapter is than having the room wired for coax or ethernet.


A small market. But also priceless for some. It's been pretty awesome as I have a television on the bedroom dresser... that's 12', 90 degrees, and across a doorway from a coax drop. I had an erro pro on dresser, but that wasn't the ideal location and and this is much less clutter. Also, as you can see from my Twitter, my buddy wants a better solution in his garage. Sure, there are other ways to accommodate/accomplish this. But a purpose-built, small form factor solution is nice. Of course it requires Hydra. :joycat:


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

snerd said:


> That's why you wait until they leave and swap it yourself.


Right, I did, but clearly Comcast is doing the extra work to spite Tivo users. The installers are directed by management to do it. All of their channels are encrypted anyway. It's easier to just run the cable coax to the input of the splitter. Dish network will just use the customers splitter.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

davezatz said:


> A small market. But also priceless for some. It's been pretty awesome as I have a television on the bedroom dresser... that's 12', 90 degrees, and across a doorway from a coax drop. I had an erro pro on dresser, but that wasn't the ideal location and and this is much less clutter. Also, as you can see from my Twitter, my buddy wants a better solution in his garage. Sure, there are other ways to accommodate/accomplish this. But a purpose-built, small form factor solution is nice. Of course it requires Hydra. :joycat:


I was thinking also that Tivo is waiting for the wireless adapter before releasing the set top box app so that customers with your circumstances don't rule out using a mini. Do you think they will allow out of home streaming capability with the new wireless adapter?
It seems like Tivo should give the Mini every advantage they can to compete with the set top box app.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

davezatz said:


> A small market. But also priceless for some. It's been pretty awesome as I have a television on the bedroom dresser... that's 12', 90 degrees, and across a doorway from a coax drop. I had an erro pro on dresser, but that wasn't the ideal location and and this is much less clutter. Also, as you can see from my Twitter, my buddy wants a better solution in his garage. Sure, there are other ways to accommodate/accomplish this. But a purpose-built, small form factor solution is nice. Of course it requires Hydra. :joycat:


seriously, this cannot be run on TE3?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Of course it requires Hydra. :joycat:


I've been living in a hoped-for fantasy that TiVo's seeming call for TE3 beta testers a little bit ago was to test an addition to TE3 to handle the Mini wireless adapter. Any chance, @TiVo_Ted?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> seriously, this cannot be run on TE3?


When I hear TiVo WiFi Adapter my mind wanders to the marketing information about how it doesn't use your normal network, but rather it communicates directly to its host. That implies software support on the host. I can't see TiVo changing TE3 to support this.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> And that is exactly my current setup but I prefer not to have a roque extender interfering with my router and access points atm. It effects the overall speed of my wireless connections.


I get your point. I've had the Wi-Fi extender on and off as needed for my back patio.

When the TV is back inside for the fall/winter, like now (in Minnesota), I turn off the additional Wi-Fi APs from the extender and just have it running as a wireless bridge to Ethernet.

That said, people will certainly use these for their Minis just for the ease of it. If there is ever another hardware update to the Mini, one would hope they would just add Wi-Fi AC clients to them.

Once you get one please test and share it's performance and distance from your AP, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> When I hear TiVo WiFi Adapter my mind wanders to the marketing information about how it doesn't use your normal network, but rather it communicates directly to its host. That implies software support on the host. I can't see TiVo changing TE3 to support this.


Some have speculated it may support a WiFi direct style connection from a host TiVo, but One would hope it would also support utilizing an existing Wi-Fi AC network if running on the same subnet. That seems to the first logical move.

Otherwise, how much distance would someone actually get from a TiVo host to a Mini somewhere else in the house with no external attenas on any of the Roamio, Bolt, Edges?

It will be good to see the initial reviews

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing. My Bolt is a good distance away from my Mini which is now connected by a Netgear range extender. I am wondering whether the wifi adapter is going to reach all the way to my Bolt? In any event, I will find out sometime soon I hope. If the adapter works well, I am going to shut down my range extender and reconnect an AP that I have in the same room as the Mini. I turned off the AP so as not to interfere with the range extender signal. I prefer to have the AP on and the range extender out of the mix.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> When I hear TiVo WiFi Adapter my mind wanders to the marketing information about how it doesn't use your normal network, but rather it communicates directly to its host. That implies software support on the host. I can't see TiVo changing TE3 to support this.


That prolly also implies it will be slow as molasses.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That prolly also implies it will be slow as molasses.


Speed shouldn't be an issue since only a Mini VOX can use it. How much speed is needed for 4k? But a stick, powered by USB, isn't going to be a powerhouse. We shall see.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Speed shouldn't be an issue since only on Mini VOX can use it. How much speed is needed for 4k? But a stick, powered by USB, isn't going to be a powerhouse. We shall see.


I guess I should have phrased I wonder how powerful the WiFi card in the Bolt/Edge/Roamio is that will be driving this is? And the range as well, noted by a a few others.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I guess I should have phrased I wonder how powerful the WiFi card in the Bolt/Edge/Roamio is that will be driving this is? And the range as well, noted by a a few others.


Interesting. Could it be that a TE4 Roamio, with its poor wireless, has been the reason for the delay? Last time I used wireless to drive a TE3 Roamio/Mini it worked, so it should be possible. But I can't see the Mini VOX using "internal" wifi direct in addition to regular MoCA or Ethernet to stream Amazon. This will be fun to watch.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That prolly also implies it will be slow as molasses.


If I remember correctly, the advert said that it could do wifi direct to tivo but also go through your home wifi if necessary. No?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaselzer said:


> If I remember correctly, the advert said that it could do wifi direct to tivo but also go through your home wifi if necessary. No?


You're probably right. We just wait and wait....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> If I remember correctly, the advert said that *it could do wifi direct to tivo *but also go through your home wifi if necessary. No?


Yes, I believe that was the case, IIRC on the Bolt platform.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> When I hear TiVo WiFi Adapter my mind wanders to the marketing information about how it doesn't use your normal network, but rather it communicates directly to its host. That implies software support on the host. I can't see TiVo changing TE3 to support this.


There definitely is an on-board software component to it, from posts here, at least for setup. But I could see that being added to TE3 as well--it expands the market. Added to that, TiVo looking for TE3 beta testers a while back. One can dream . . . .


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Not sure if Tivo Ted follows these forums, but if he does, perhaps he could update us on the adapter release status?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> Not sure if Tivo Ted follows these forums, but if he does, perhaps he could update us on the adapter release status?


As of last week or the week before, he said here that he was thinking that it would reach retail outlets next month.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Putting this up in this forum to revitalize it(Perhaps Tivo Tom or whomever it is will respond?): Any update please on this Wifi Adapter for the Mini? Thanks


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Nothing so far


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Next month. (as if).


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

It is irritating that they do not say anything about it


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

D+3 months, where D is the current date


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Everyone enjoying their Roku and Fire TV Tivo apps?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Irritating.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fyodor said:


> Everyone enjoying their Roku and Fire TV Tivo apps?


Wrong thread.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Supposed to be this month, if all is working. Would not be good for TiVo to miss November/December holiday sales (it should be at retail _now_ for that) . . . .


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tivo Tom never got back?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think the adapter will happen when hell freezes over. But then again, that's what we used to say about the Eagles getting back together so who knows.....


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I have an offer for TiVo: I promise not to any longer write about my thoughts on TiVo+ if they at least update us honestly on the alleged adapter


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Come on, give them a break - Bad_Rovi does not have time to work on stuff like this anymore - their entire priority is to find ways to shove new commercials in your face.

Why would you imagine that they would want to work on something that the customers might actually WANT?? Their recent history shows a totally different focus.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> Come on, give them a break - Bad_Rovi does not have time to work on stuff like this anymore - their entire priority is to find ways to shove new commercials in your face.
> 
> Why would you imagine that they would want to work on something that the customers might actually WANT?? Their recent history shows a totally different focus.


And yet, the Mini wireless adapter has been manufactured and gone through beta, and has been expected, by TiVo as posted by one of its reps here last month, to hit retail this month.  Hopefully it doesn't become this year's TiVo Mavrik device.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Which will be released first.... TiVo Wireless adapter or 4K/UHD version of The Abyss????


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

TiVoTed.......Seriously.......why come on the forums and give us hope just to leave us hanging. Mid November and continued silence.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> TiVoTed.......Seriously.......why come on the forums and give us hope just to leave us hanging. Mid November and continued silence.


Hopefully, @TiVo_Ted will get back with an update, and news as well about any special holiday season deals coming shortly . . . .  We even have a thread already set up for it: Hey, TiVo, what's the holiday season buzz?.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Good work!


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I am going to keep trying!


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

??


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Think i will order the adapter for sure........oh wait..............there isn't one


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Let's be optimistic: yet.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

why? lol


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It's that time of year.* 

* He says, merging the spirit of the season with commercialism.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Just want to say.............so irritating................Tivo has a terrible habit of announcing something and then sticking their head in the ground when it comes to transparency.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

https://zatznotfunny.com/2019-11/tivo-mini-wireless-adapter/


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Arrives


Happy now?  It appeared after my daily checks at Amazon.com and zatznotfunny.com.

The Amazon.com listing, with specifics (listed below): https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-WiFi-5-...?keywords=tivo+adapter&qid=1574304890&sr=8-35. It's available for order now at $59.99, to be shipped when stock arrives.


> No more stringing Coax or Ethernet Cables to access your TiVo DVR from another room. Wirelessly extend your TiVo experience to any room in your house.
> Simply plug the TiVo USB Wi-Fi 5 adapter into your TiVo MINI VOX using the included USB extension cable, connect to your wireless network, and you're ready to go!
> TiVo's Wi-Fi 5 adapter is compatible with TiVo Roamio, TiVo BOLT and TiVo EDGE DVRs running TiVo's New Experience. Check //explore.tivo.com/ to confirm you are using the latest version of TiVo's user experience on your host DVR.
> TiVo's Wi-Fi 5 adapter requires an existing 5 GHz wireless network. Many wireless networking equipment supports both 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz networks, so you'll need to make sure you connect your MINI VOX to the higher speed 5 GHz network.
> ...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Happy now?  It appeared after my daily checks at Amazon.com and zatznotfunny.com.
> 
> The Amazon.com listing, with specifics (listed below): https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-WiFi-5-...?keywords=tivo+adapter&qid=1574304890&sr=8-35. It's available for order now at $59.99, to be shipped when stock arrives.


Zatz also confirmed it only works with TE4. Based on what @TiVo_Ted has previously posted about TE3 essentially in maintenance mode, seems unlikely some of us on the old software will get it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Zatz also confirmed it only works with TE4. Based on what @TiVo_Ted has previously posted about TE3 essentially in maintenance mode, seems unlikely some of us on the old software will get it.


The TE4 requirement also appears in the Amazon listed specs. I keep hoping. It only would take a TiVo engineer a weekend to add it to TE3 . . . . 

An open question is whether the adapter can set up a direct connection between a master Bolt box and a Mini VOX rather than having to go through a separate router, a feature mentioned earlier. Perhaps not, as the Amazon specs (see above) mention the need for an existing 5GHz wireless network?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

It does discuss direct connection. 

Does "out of stock" mean it has not been released yet?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh yes, assuming it gets released, I am happy. Or will be


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jaselzer said:


> TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Arrives


It's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> It does discuss direct connection.


Did I miss that? I don't see it in the Amazon.com specs. In the Zatz article, direct connection was mentioned in a January news article--the direct connection feature was being discussed at that time--but Dave Zatz then likewise goes on to wonder whether the current release version will have the feature.


> Does "out of stock" mean it has not been released yet?


Either that it's not yet been released and/or the stock has not yet been received, in this case.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

You are right. I misread the article. So perhaps it did not make it in to the specs or it is just not mentioned for some unknown reason.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Perhaps we can get some elucidation here. Paging @TiVo_Ted . . . . 

(2 questions: any chance of the Mini wireless adapter hitting TE3? and, has a direct connection feature (without pre-existing home router use) between master TiVo box and Mini been abandoned/might it come with an update?)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And hey, if you want to lessen the price by $10-$15:

If you are a first-time Amazon.com gift card purchaser, purchase a gift card for yourself of $50 or more, and then receive, by a couple of days later, an Amazon.com promotional credit of $15--and then use the 2 on your Mini wireless adapter purchase, with some change left over for a next purchase. See (including to see if Amazon.com deems you qualified for the offer, plus the other terms): https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=as_li_...id-20&linkId=6c545799213a5d077ec5e4cb68b7b9bb. Offer good through Dec. 22, 2019 "while supplies last."


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Wish it supported the second generation mini at launch. Does anyone know once they do support the second generation will I be able to use it with my roamio? It would be nice to eliminate a very long needed 150 ft Ethernet cable.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tim_m said:


> Wish it supported the second generation mini at launch. Does anyone know once they do support the second generation will I be able to use it with my roamio? It would be nice to eliminate a very long needed 150 ft Ethernet cable.


I'm skeptical that it will ever be supported on the older Minis. TiVo wants you to buy their new hardware, and only supporting the hardware that they currently sell is a way to encourage that.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm skeptical that it will ever be supported on the older Minis. TiVo wants you to buy their new hardware, and only supporting the hardware that they currently sell is a way to encourage that.


That's what I figured but I can hope.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tim_m said:


> Wish it supported the second generation mini at launch. Does anyone know once they do support the second generation will I be able to use it with my roamio? It would be nice to eliminate a very long needed 150 ft Ethernet cable.


Yes--Dave Zatz was using the Mini adapter with a Roamio box.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Yes--Dave Zatz was using the Mini adapter with a Roamio box.


Thanks for the info! Hopefully they add supper for the second generation mini sooner then later.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

:anguished:Tivo wont sell it on their own website? Still listed as "Out of Stock" on Amazon? Is this a case of putting it out there because Tivo_Ted mentioned November and it is not ready for release?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jaselzer said:


> :anguished:Tivo wont sell it on their own website? Still listed as "Out of Stock" on Amazon? Is this a case of putting it out there because Tivo_Ted mentioned November and it is not ready for release?


Who said TiVo won't sell it on their site?

Amazon probably jumped the gun.

No conspiracy or anything to get upset about.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> :anguished:Tivo wont sell it on their own website? Still listed as "Out of Stock" on Amazon? Is this a case of putting it out there because Tivo_Ted mentioned November and it is not ready for release?


Breath deeply -- 1-2-3.

The Mini wireless adapter almost certainly will be sold at TiVo's own website--TiVo just hasn't put it up there, yet (perhaps because its stock of the item has not yet been received by TiVo's own sales distribution center). Likewise, presumably Amazon has not yet received its stock to sell, and so the Amazon listing "still"* lists the item as out-of-stock, but allowing people to buy the item for shipping as soon as Amazon receives its stock.

I doubt the TiVo or Amazon much cares about what TiVo_Ted said here earlier about when the adapter would be available. And in point of fact, what he wrote here was, "Our current plan shows general availability next month [November] for the WiFi adapter."

* Since the time that the listing went up only yesterday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

An example of what happens when TiVo update a web page: SkipMode channels | TiVo

It used to be a page of networks where SM can be used. Then they added EDGE.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

On Amazon now: 

Arrives: Nov 27 - Dec 3
Fastest delivery: Nov 26 - 29


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Note as to the current availability via Amazon.com: the adapter currently as available is coming from WeaKnees (which is just fine/great); Amazon's own stock still is on back-order. A bit humorously, the WeaKnees.com website itself does not yet show the adapter, as far as I could find.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

To be perfectly honest, tivo putting this item up when no one knows when it will be available is bull****. I am sorry to say this, but I feel it is disingenuous.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore

Let's see if I get some sort of notice that it is not yet available. Their site says it is in stock.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> To be perfectly honest, tivo putting this item up when no one knows when it will be available is ********. I am sorry to say this, but I feel it is disingenuous.


TiVo isn't (yet) offering the item for sale, WeaKnees and Amazon.com are. As you note, per the info. at WeaKnees and Amazon.com, the adapter_ is_ currently available, via WeaKnees.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Maybe Tivoted will finally have to visit and give some updates about this adapter and other things.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Wish it supported the second generation mini at launch. Does anyone know once they do support the second generation will I be able to use it with my roamio? It would be nice to eliminate a very long needed 150 ft Ethernet cable.


My guess is that the hardware (processor and/or memory) on the older Mini isn't powerful enough to support the WiFi adapter. A software update can't add more processing power to the hardware.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, based on the information they provide, it looks as though the adapter does not ship with the ability to direct connect to the TiVo host. Only 5g WiFi. I will know tomorrow. 

BTW, who is WeaKness?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo Superstore | Upgraded TiVo DVRs, Remotes, Parts, Repairs


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

It's an unaffiliated online store dedicated to just TiVo?

It's where I bought my adapter from and they're delivering it tomorrow. But I had never heard of WeaKness before yesterday.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep. But it's more than a typical retailer, as it also provides replacement and alternative parts, replacement guides, and "souped up" TiVo boxes with way-enhanced storage, amongst other things--sometimes, things no longer offered by TiVo itself (e.g. some remotes, such as for earlier TiVo boxes as well as the Slide Pro remote). Although it's independent from TiVo, it also has its connections and sometimes offers special deals as good as TiVo ever has (e.g. on earlier-generation Mini boxes). You should visit its website sometime.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> It's where I bought my adapter from and they're delivering it tomorrow.


You do know that we're looking forward to a full report on the adapter from you, right, as one of the first general consumer users of it?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I will perform my obligations to the best of my abilities!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Besides the logo and USB connection, is there any difference between this adapter and what is available now? I hope TiVo has a manual on a web page. That would really help.

Wireless G, Wireless N, so I now name this the Mini VOX TE4 Wireless AC.

Any better name?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaselzer said:


> I will perform my obligations to the best of my abilities!


My two questions: Only 5GHz? Only 802.11ac?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Besides the logo and USB connection, is there any difference between this adapter and what is available now? I hope TiVo has a manual on a web page. That would really help.
> 
> Wireless G, Wireless N, so I now name this the Mini VOX TE4 Wireless AC.
> 
> Any better name?


It's not called Wireless AC any longer. The correct nomenclature would be the Mini Vox Wi-Fi 5 adapter.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Besides the logo and USB connection, is there any difference between this adapter and what is available now? I hope TiVo has a manual on a web page. That would really help.


I was saddened to see that the direct-connection facility that had been discussed earlier for the adapter seems now to be missing. That would have been a welcome feature and differentiator.


JoeKustra said:


> My two questions: Only 5GHz? Only 802.11ac?


The specs listed at the Amazon.com webpage says 5GHz is required.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I was saddened to see that the direct-connection facility that had been discussed earlier for the adapter seems now to be missing. That would have been a welcome feature and differentiator.
> The specs listed at the Amazon.com webpage says 5GHz is required.


That's what I'm curious about:
"
TiVo's Wi-Fi 5 adapter requires an existing 5 GHz wireless network. Many wireless networking equipment supports both 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz networks, so you'll need to make sure you connect your MINI VOX to the higher speed 5 GHz network. 
"
So it can see 2.4GHz but not use it? I'll buy one, but I'm waiting for a BF event. I can accept that 5, but why add a hyphen?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That's what I'm curious about:
> "
> TiVo's Wi-Fi 5 adapter requires an existing 5 GHz wireless network. Many wireless networking equipment supports both 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz networks, so you'll need to make sure you connect your MINI VOX to the higher speed 5 GHz network.
> "
> So it can see 2.4GHz but not use it? I'll buy one, but I'm waiting for a BF event. I can accept that 5, but why add a hyphen?


Ah, I forgot, you have an experimental Hydrated box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Ah, I forgot, you have an experimental Hydrated box.


I wish TiVo would do more updates for it. I was going to use it for storage (no cable card) but that's a bust. Almost all my stuff is 108.11ac at 5GHz except a printer. But I keep my TV sets on 2.4GHz since they don't do streaming. I do little streaming since the audio usually sucks. But the Roku makes a good backup. I was hoping for a really cool adapter, but this is sounding like just an updated wireless G.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I was hoping for a really cool adapter, but this is sounding like just an updated wireless G.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok, I installed the new adapter. It only sees 5G wifi. It works fine and is totally boring. Tbh, I cannot understand why it took them a year to release it. But...........it works well and seems to maintain a robust connection. There is a button on the side that is for "future use". I will surmise with absolutely no corresponding evidence that it was intended to work with a direct connection to the Tivo which is NOT available. So it is simply a 5G usb wireless adapter. Useful, functional and will put you to sleep if you think too much about it. What else can i say? Btw, the box states: "The Tivo USB Wifi 5 Adapter and included extension cable connect your compatible Tivo Bolt, Tivo Bolt Vox or Tivo Roamio DVR to a Tivo Mini VOX...." HUH!!!!??????? So my Edge does not work I thought, lololol. It works with EDGE, but how incredibly negligent is marketing to not put EDGE on the package. There is not much more to add, it simpy is what it is, a USB wifi adapter that works only on 5G.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

For anyone still on TE3 looking for a wireless solution, I set this up this morning for my Mini Vox and the connection has been rock solid with a clear picture.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V2R7W11/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> Ok, I installed the new adapter. It only sees 5G wifi. It works fine and is totally boring. Tbh, I cannot understand why it took them a year to release it. But...........it works well and seems to maintain a robust connection. There is a button on the side that is for "future use". I will surmise with absolutely no corresponding evidence that it was intended to work with a direct connection to the Tivo which is NOT available. So it is simply a 5G usb wireless adapter. Useful, functional and will put you to sleep if you think too much about it. What else can i say? Btw, the box states: "The Tivo USB Wifi 5 Adapter and included extension cable connect your compatible Tivo Bolt, Tivo Bolt Vox or Tivo Roamio DVR to a Tivo Mini VOX...." HUH!!!!??????? So my Edge does not work I thought, lololol. It works with EDGE, but how incredibly negligent is marketing to not put EDGE on the package. There is not much more to add, it simpy is what it is, a USB wifi adapter that works only on 5G.


Thanks for reporting back--kind of anti-climactic after all of this, huh?  But just so it works, solidly. :up:

Btw, perhaps the packaging glitch is a reflection of how long ago TiVo had wanted to get the TiVo adapter out to retail.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I would agree on the packaging thing. It shows, though, that there are some serious sort of internal issues going on at Tivo. I do not know why they just did not cancel the adapter altogether. It would be interesting to try and understand where Tivo the company is going, what their strategy is of surviving and thriving. Putting out some pretty run of the mill USB wifi adapter cannot enhance their prospects. How many of these do you think they will sell? 10,000 of them, maybe? Or something like that. I suppose that it might be pretty straightforward though: they will concentrate their efforts and money by trying to provide the software and hardware for the cable cutters and cable operators. I think retail must out of necessity die through attrition. The cable card thing, whatever the technical aspects are of it, just is not going to cut it going forward. For one, the cable operators are very difficult to deal with when it comes to cable cards and only people like us on these forums can honestly deal with the technicality of installing them and making sure they work. For example, Spectrum was pushing very hard to take over Fios in my building. Literally, when I told the sales rep that I needed cable cards, she told me: "We really rather not.........". And then when I got my new Edge, I called Fios to enable the cable card even though they told me switching it from my Bolt to the Edge did not require another initiation(it did), the person helping on the phone started pushing me to go with Verizon One cable boxes. So if Tivo is going to continue to need cable cards, it will die off shortly as a retail business, imho.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jaselzer said:


> Btw, the box states: "The Tivo USB Wifi 5 Adapter and included extension cable connect your compatible Tivo Bolt, Tivo Bolt Vox or Tivo Roamio DVR to a Tivo Mini VOX...." HUH!!!!??????? So my Edge does not work I thought, lololol. It works with EDGE, but how incredibly negligent is marketing to not put EDGE on the package.


Probably because adapter is 5 months late.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Probably because adapter is 5 months late.


TiVo late? Nahhhhhhh.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

jaselzer said:


> Btw, the box states: "The Tivo USB Wifi 5 Adapter and included extension cable connect your compatible Tivo Bolt, Tivo Bolt Vox or Tivo Roamio DVR to a Tivo Mini VOX...." HUH!!!!???????


So does this mean that the adapter won't work with the regular TiVo mini and only works with the Mini Vox?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Wish it supported the second generation mini at launch. Does anyone know once they do support the second generation will I be able to use it with my roamio? It would be nice to eliminate a very long needed 150 ft Ethernet cable.


You don't need TiVo's $60 stick to do this.

For $24 you can get a wireless ac extender with an ethernet bridge, turn off the APs that the extender turns on and just use the bridge. Problem solved and you have a device that can also light up a 5 port hub too.

And you don't need to worry about TE3 or TE4 or what version of Tivo hardware you are on.

I use one for my Mini and I have not had any problems, works great. And oh, mine from TPLink comes with a smart plug built it to boot. Mic drop.

The only thing this dedicated adapter has going for it was that is was just a small stick, and if it ever supported direct Wi-Fi mode in the future between host and Mini Vox.

For $35 more as a dedicated use device, I don't think it's worth it when there are alternatives that get the same results for much less.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

It does NOT support direct wifi mode at this time.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> It does NOT support direct wifi mode at this time.


Which is my point. It's an overpriced stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RMSko said:


> So does this mean that the adapter won't work with the regular TiVo mini and only works with the Mini Vox?


That's the word. Probably only the VOX has the required user interface.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Having said that, TiVo said here (at TCF) in October that the company is hoping to get the adapter working with the Mini 2nd generation as well.

TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

They don't even do the things that they say they will definitely do.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

fyodor said:


> They don't even do the things that they say they will definitely do.


It was nuts for them to try it and suggest it.

Wi-Fi direct is for close proximity situations like printing, and that's moving far less data.

Plus the product is WAY OVERPRICED.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

d_anders said:


> It was nuts for them to try it and suggest it.
> 
> Wi-Fi direct is for close proximity situations like printing, and that's moving far less data.
> 
> ...


Hey now, you seem to be ignoring the value of having the TiVo brand icon on the USB adapter!!!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

People should instead buy these new G.hn wave 2 powerline adapters and report back on how they perform. Early reports have been very positive.

G.hn Wave 2 Released


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> Hey now, you seem to be ignoring the value of having the TiVo brand icon on the USB adapter!!!


Yes, you are right! There seems to be at least a 100% markup because of that implied value, you are right! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

One certainly can question a value issue. But there also seems to be an ease-of-setup factor (as compared to the set-up of a WiFi bridge--even if minimal, it's still there) and a TiVo "seal of approval" (plus customer support) that may be of value to a portion of TiVo's customer base.

I only wish that there was something beyond that for the device, to set it apart technologically/performance-wise (and to add value to the price). The direct-connection feature (connecting the TiVo box and Mini directly, without needing to go though the user's home router) had promise there, but, alas, did not make the product's final cut.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

There's a holiday sale on the Linksys Velop (one router and one satellite) for $99. Well reviewed and will actually work with all of your devices, unlike a certain USB product to remain nameless released by a certain DVR company.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/linksy...i-system-2-pack-white/6248600.p?skuId=6248600


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

So I decided to overspend and buy two of these adapters. I have to say that at least the initial connection was easy. However, one of the adapters is having intermittent disconnect issues. I swapped the two adapters between my two Mini Vox’s and the same culprit had issues on both minis. It’s possible that this is happening because I’m using an Orbi system that automatically switches between 2.4 and 5 GHz networks, but I don’t think that should be the case because it’s not supposed to switch when it comes to devices that can only use one band. Anyway, I called TiVo about this issue and they said that the adapter only works on one Mini Vox connected to the network, i.e., you can’t use two of these adapters on the same network. I find that very hard to believe and so I asked to speak to a supervisor and he said the same thing. It still seems bizarre and I really don’t think that’s my issue, but if that’s the case then this is a complete disaster of a device. In any event TiVo is swapping out my adapter so I’ll see what happens with the next one. I’m also going to set up a separate router on this network so that it only connects to 5GHz.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow, I hope it is not accurate that you can have only one adapter per network!!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaselzer said:


> Wow, I hope it is not accurate that you can have only one adapter per network!!!!


That does seem illogical. Perhaps the CS idiot read where it goes directly to the TiVo and got confused. I was hoping for a BF deal on the wifi 5, but I'll wait until CM. If not then, I may have to buy one full price.


----------



## DFWHD (Jan 15, 2018)

I find it interesting that the graphic on the Amazon page for the adapter seems to show you can have multiple adapters on the network (it's the image of the house). Odd that this image is not on the Tivo.com website.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That does seem illogical. Perhaps the CS idiot read where it goes directly to the TiVo and got confused. I was hoping for a BF deal on the wifi 5, but I'll wait until CM. If not then, I may have to buy one full price.


Wouldn't it have been a nice buzz-creator to have had a blow-out introductory sale on the adapter for Black Friday! Maybe they'll listen to me and do it for Cyber Monday, lol.*

* Otherwise, nothing terribly exciting this year (at least thus far), sigh.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Wouldn't it have been a nice buzz-creator to have had a blow-out introductory sale on the adapter for Black Friday! Maybe they'll listen to me and do it for Cyber Monday, lol.*
> * Otherwise, nothing terribly exciting this year (at least thus far), sigh.


It would be nice. But @TiVo_Ted hasn't been here in two weeks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo_Ted hasn't been here in two weeks.


Yep, I noticed that. I hope that he is ok. Or perhaps, nothing earth-shaking this year to report? As far as BF sales go, this has been the most tepid for the past few years (although, not to negate a nice discount on a Bolt with Lifetime).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe he’s tired of people tagging him so often.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

I used this one...https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FKTMWDE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Hooks up to the cable and now i have 5G at the back of the house, in the bedroom, bathroom and such. But, I still split the cable and run a cable to my Mini, all for $24.98.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Willy92 said:


> I used this one...https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FKTMWDE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Hooks up to the cable and now i have 5G at the back of the house, in the bedroom, bathroom and such. But, I still split the cable and run a cable to my Mini, all for $24.98.


Good pick. I used (based on recommendations from here) the same for a computer in my parent's back bedroom a year ago. Has worked flawlessly.


----------

